

Spent 7 months re-designing online polls. Here's what I came up with. - myoder
http://quipol.com/

======
pedalpete
That's really nice and simple. Love the design! So clean. The use of a pie-
chart (or donut chart really) is very nice, but it is a bit difficult to read.
I like it better than bar charts from an aesthetic perspective, but I think it
is more difficult to get a perspective of scale. I would recommend finding a
way to add % numbers to help people get a better grasp of the results.

Also, blue/green and particularly the shades you chose don't work well in your
implementation, I don't think. The green doesn't shout Yes, you have to think
about it, and blue has never been no. Also I believe blue/green color
blindness is the most common, therefore many people wouldn't be able to tell
which was which on your chart.

Really a great run, just a bit of refinement I think!

~~~
myoder
Did percentages not show up in your pie chart? They should have. I hope that
isn't broken, but I appreciate you pointing it out! We did some colorblind
testing and had good (not great) feedback. Time will tell. I think color
refinement is fun :)

~~~
Timmee
It doesn't show percentages unless you hover over the pie chart. (Chrome)

~~~
myoder
Got it! Yeah, that's supposed to happen. I guess we'll see how intuitive it is
for people and then think about auto-populating the percentages.

------
Timmee
Agreed with others - Love the design and it made a great first impression.
Your explanation and walk through was very well done as well. I would maybe
put a few cues as to which part can be hovered and more information will be
presented.

~~~
myoder
Thanks, Timmee.

Cues are a good idea! It does take a bit of guesswork to figure out which
piece has content.

------
aresant
I love the concept, nice execution. What's your launch strategy?

HN may be more responsive to a post like "I spent 7 months solving a "small"
problem." then link to a blog post with more details about what was broken,
how you fixed.

~~~
myoder
Thank you for the kind words! I quietly rolled the application out yesterday.
I'm bootstrapping the whole thing with my own cash, so I'm just getting it out
there and hoping to get early feedback so I can make refinements.

